# Where do you watch Classic Movies?



## DRK (May 22, 2014)

I love watching Classic Movies from the 30s through the 60s. 

I usually go to:
http://oldmovietime.com/index.html

Everything is free and there is an excellent selection of great movies.


----------



## Meanderer (May 22, 2014)

*Ctn*

CTN: Confined To Netflix.





*​*


----------



## DRK (May 22, 2014)

Here is an example of why I like this site. I watched a movie yesterday because I read the following comment on the home page:

"*Frank* - Q Planes (1939) - Outstanding – great acting, clever mystery, damned funny.     The 'Q' flick is a 10-plus. Treat yourself to this amazing Brit flick. PLEASE. May 19, 2014"

I would never have watched this movie if it wasn't for Franks recommendation. It was a very enjoyable watch!


----------



## kcvet (May 22, 2014)

those are tubers which means i can downoad and burn. thanks DRK


----------



## DRK (May 22, 2014)

Download and burn? Do you copy them and save them to your computer? Tell me how please.


----------



## kcvet (May 22, 2014)

DRK said:


> Download and burn? Do you copy them and save them to your computer? Tell me how please.



save to PC then burn em to a DVD using software that converts the FLV format to MP3, WMA etc. i use a fee based software called zillatube. its 29.00 bucks a one time purchase. I can justify the money cause i use it to download music to burn to CDR's. its downloads both the video and just the audio tracks. most PC's have a DVD burner preinstalled. 

http://www.zillatube.com/


----------



## Misty (May 22, 2014)

DRK said:


> Here is an example of why I like this site. I watched a movie yesterday because I read the following comment on the home page:
> 
> "*Frank* - Q Planes (1939) - Outstanding – great acting, clever mystery, damned funny. The 'Q' flick is a 10-plus. Treat yourself to this amazing Brit flick. PLEASE. May 19, 2014"
> 
> I would never have watched this movie if it wasn't for Franks recommendation. It was a very enjoyable watch!



Sure know what you mean about getting reviews from viewers instead of critics, DRK.  I like to look up movie info at IMDB.com....has viewers comments, info on the actors and the movie, and I have seen many movies I would otherwise have passed over.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 22, 2014)

I just noticed that all the movies listed on that site (oldmovietime.com) are films that have been uploaded to YouTube. That site is convenient because it lists links to many old films. If you are looking for a particular film & don't see it listed, go directly to YouTube and search there. I found many full feature films available on YouTube, not listed on oldmovietime.com


----------



## Phantom (May 22, 2014)

DRK said:


> Download and burn? Do you copy them and save them to your computer? Tell me how please.




Is there other ways ?? LOL

I use Utorrent

Then Pirate Bay,Kickass movies or Demonoid (recentlyresurrected) to search for movies

SShhh Don't tell


----------



## Denise1952 (May 22, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> I just noticed that all the movies listed on that site (oldmovietime.com) are films that have been uploaded to YouTube. That site is convenient because it lists links to many old films. If you are looking for a particular film & don't see it listed, go directly to YouTube and search there. I found many full feature films available on YouTube, not listed on oldmovietime.com



True, I've found full, length movies on Youtube as well.  There are more and more sites with free movies nowadays. Denise


----------



## kcvet (May 23, 2014)

I usually watch them on TCM. if they run it you can get the DVD


----------



## Denise1952 (May 23, 2014)

I think we are talkin free KC, which is such a good price, lol!!  I watch some on www.bnwmovies.com, and some on stagevu.com.  Stagevu.com is my fave because they allow you to download the movie, and, you do NOT have to have a membership.  You have to find the "download" link though, and I can show anyone that wants to use the site.  It's a little tricky, because you can "click" the wrong button and end up getting a download for "their" player etc.

Denise


----------



## kcvet (May 23, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I think we are talkin free KC, which is such a good price, lol!!  I watch some on www.bnwmovies.com, and some on stagevu.com.  Stagevu.com is my fave because they allow you to download the movie, and, you do NOT have to have a membership.  You have to find the "download" link though, and I can show anyone that wants to use the site.  It's a little tricky, because you can "click" the wrong button and end up getting a download for "their" player etc.
> 
> Denise




a few really old ones could not be had so i got them from TCM.  seldom rarely do i  pay for DVD's


----------



## Denise1952 (May 23, 2014)

kcvet said:


> a few really old ones could not be had so i got them from TCM.  seldom rarely do i  pay for DVD's



I just meant you are paying for cable/dish, and I don't have anything but internet here  TCM I love, I got to watch it last Saturday when I was puppy-sitting.  I watched an old black and white called "Back From Eternity"  which is a remake of the 1939 "Five Came Back".  It jerked at my heart just as bad as it did the first time I ever saw it, great flic though.


----------



## kcvet (May 23, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I just meant you are paying for cable/dish, and I don't have anything but internet here  TCM I love, I got to watch it last Saturday when I was puppy-sitting.  I watched an old black and white called "Back From Eternity"  which is a remake of the 1939 "Five Came Back".  It jerked at my heart just as bad as it did the first time I ever saw it, great flic though.



i see. i think. you are watching these from someone's home??? what kind of internet do you have???


----------



## Denise1952 (May 23, 2014)

kcvet said:


> i see. i think. you are watching these from someone's home??? what kind of internet do you have???



Yes, folks upload their movies for others to watch.  You can also contribute if you join, but I don't belong to the site.  They don't force you to do that so they must be ok with what they have, which is 1000's of movies.  

Not from their internet KC, not streaming.  These movies are put online for anyone to watch, so you are downloading the movie, for keeps if you want, to your computer.  They are not torrents, I am afraid of torrents because I don't know enough about them, yet, maybe I'll learn when I have time.


----------



## kcvet (May 23, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yes, folks upload their movies for others to watch.  You can also contribute if you join, but I don't belong to the site.  They don't force you to do that so they must be ok with what they have, which is 1000's of movies.
> 
> Not from their internet KC, not streaming.  These movies are put online for anyone to watch, so you are downloading the movie, for keeps if you want, to your computer.  They are not torrents, I am afraid of torrents because I don't know enough about them, yet, maybe I'll learn when I have time.



as a rule i rent flicks and burn em. but ill download a tube movie if i really want it. I tried utorrent one time and it was so slow i shut it down.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 23, 2014)

kcvet said:


> as a rule i rent flicks and burn em. but ill download a tube movie if i really want it. I tried utorrent one time and it was so slow i shut it down.



Hi Kc, yes, with the torrents, I read that an ISP such as Charter etc., will actually slow your speed way down if they find you are downloading torrents.  I am not sure if that is true or not, never called charter to ask.  But the reason was that some of the "pirate" sites are illegal downloads.  This is just heresay from an article I read.  But for me, the fact some were saying "no, definitely no" was enough for me to avoid them.  Those better qualified can do as they please, I am just now digging deeper into some of these programs so that I can speed up my computer, and not bog it down with things that are soooooooooo available on the www


----------



## DRK (May 24, 2014)

There are many places to watch movies online, but you do have to be very careful as it is very easy to get things on your computer that will slow it way down or worse. That is why I like http://oldmovietime.com because it is totally safe and legal. It is limited to the classics of days gone by but there are about 500 movies to choose from. 

We do not have TV in our home either, we only have DSL internet service through the phone company.


----------



## Phantom (May 24, 2014)

[QUOTEas a rule i rent flicks and burn em. but ill download a tube movie if i really want it. I tried utorrent one time and it was so slow i shut it down.][/QUOTE]

Can be slow...Depends how many seeds (others sharing)
I usually download a couple at a time when I go to bed then when I wake the download is finished
I copy to external HD
Then plug external to my media player connected to The media player excepts most formats eg MP4   AVI


----------



## Denise1952 (May 24, 2014)

DRK said:


> There are many places to watch movies online, but you do have to be very careful as it is very easy to get things on your computer that will slow it way down or worse. That is why I like http://oldmovietime.com because it is totally safe and legal. It is limited to the classics of days gone by but there are about 500 movies to choose from.
> 
> We do not have TV in our home either, we only have DSL internet service through the phone company.


  I like the site a lot, I found a good Sherlock Holmes I'd never seen


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 24, 2014)

TMC, Netflix, YouTube....and I have a few in my collection.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 26, 2014)

I am watching Jubel, one of my fave, Glen Ford movies ever, thanks again DRK, sure love the site, Denise


----------



## Phantom (May 26, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I am watching Jubel, one of my fave, Glen Ford movies ever, thanks again DRK, sure love the site, Denise



one of my Glen Ford favs

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...3tlnGDVD6P-XZxz6JbJMBow&bvm=bv.67720277,d.dGI


----------



## Denise1952 (May 26, 2014)

Yes, love that one too Phantom!!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 27, 2014)

I've used it for years, and installed the 2010 Professional for the classes I took recently.  I loved Outlook Express, and then at work we always had Outlook.  My favorite feature on Outlook was the "email retrieval" option.  The last time I used it, the way it worked was if the recipient hadn't opened their mail yet, LOL!  I remember breathing a sigh of relief a couple of times, like when I forgot an attachment etc.

I don't use mine much now, just for resumes, but I like having the whole package just in case I need them.  I don't know what the "note" deal is, either 2010 didn't have it, or I just haven't researched the programs enough Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

DRK said:


> There are many places to watch movies online, but you do have to be very careful as it is very easy to get things on your computer that will slow it way down or worse. That is why I like http://oldmovietime.com because it is totally safe and legal. It is limited to the classics of days gone by but there are about 500 movies to choose from.
> 
> We do not have TV in our home either, we only have DSL internet service through the phone company.



This is the only one I added on my computer after my factory restore DRK.  I never found a virus, but something went wrong.  There are so many, new thing added every day that we need to be protected from online, that the anti programs can't keep up.  I don't know which comes first, the chicken or the egg.  I wonder if anti programs are made to detect any "unknown" thing infiltrating our systems, or do we just have to wait til someone is infected, and then they make an anti program.  Who knows.

Anyway, I feel pretty safe at oldmovietime Denise PS Thanks again


----------



## kcvet (May 29, 2014)

nwlady said:


> This is the only one I added on my computer after my factory restore DRK.  I never found a virus, but something went wrong.  There are so many, new thing added every day that we need to be protected from online, that the anti programs can't keep up.  I don't know which comes first, the chicken or the egg.  I wonder if anti programs are made to detect any "unknown" thing infiltrating our systems, or do we just have to wait til someone is infected, and then they make an anti program.  Who knows.
> 
> Anyway, I feel pretty safe at oldmovietime Denise PS Thanks again



so you had to do a system recovery??


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

kcvet said:


> so you had to do a system recovery??



It was a Factory Recovery, like fresh out of the box.  I tried a system restore but it didn't allow me to go back far enough.  Problems still existed.  Now I have that crappy Norton PC Checkup on here and I cannot get rid of it.  But I am in the process with a guy that seems to know some in-depth solutions, so trying that.  He has me run Otm.exe (Old Timers something) and that gives a report.  Then, the MGtools is something that actually "moves" the unwanted files to the recycle.  Something has been preventing that and it is Norton.  They make it difficult at best to remove their stuff.


----------



## kcvet (May 29, 2014)

nwlady said:


> It was a Factory Recovery, like fresh out of the box.  I tried a system restore but it didn't allow me to go back far enough.  Problems still existed.  Now I have that crappy Norton PC Checkup on here and I cannot get rid of it.  But I am in the process with a guy that seems to know some in-depth solutions, so trying that.  He has me run Otm.exe (Old Timers something) and that gives a report.  Then, the MGtools is something that actually "moves" the unwanted files to the recycle.  Something has been preventing that and it is Norton.  They make it difficult at best to remove their stuff.



and the problem is?? what brand of PC and OS is it running. usually a full system recovery does the trick.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

kcvet said:


> and the problem is?? what brand of PC and OS is it running. usually a full system recovery does the trick.



A system recovery didn't work, so did the Factory reinstall, sets it back to like you got it in the first place.  Toshiba Satellite L775D, 64 bit, amd radeon, 2 years old, Windows 7.


----------



## kcvet (May 29, 2014)

nwlady said:


> A system recovery didn't work, so did the Factory reinstall, sets it back to like you got it in the first place.  Toshiba Satellite L775D, 64 bit, amd radeon, 2 years old, Windows 7.



I think there's more to the model nr. how about an online chat with toshiba support??? should be free. is it still under warranty??  go here:

http://www.toshiba.com/us/contactus

upper right click live chat.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 29, 2014)

kcvet said:


> I think there's more to the model nr. how about an online chat with toshiba support??? should be free. is it still under warranty??  go here:
> 
> http://www.toshiba.com/us/contactus
> 
> upper right click live chat.


 Not under warranty, but I think I have it figured out now KC.  I'm left with some concern about what to download.  I have used BigFish for my games, only bought one game, the rest are DVD's, and I use Yahoo Chat just for my sis.  I will go to the source (Toshiba) if anything goes wrong again.  I just can't afford to lose this computer.   As someone so nicely pointed out, I can live without it, but it is easy for someone to say that can go out and buy another.

Anyway, today I am not going to spend much time here.  My neck hurts from the stress of the Identity Theft, the laptop work, and when I drove into town yesterday, my truck acted up on me.  It's true, when it rains it pours I'll be fine, on the mend now Denise


----------

